
Elizabeth Warren has a plan to save capitalism - 40acres
https://www.vox.com/2018/8/15/17683022/elizabeth-warren-accountable-capitalism-corporations
======
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17768936](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17768936)

